# Two rooms wanted around brixton



## Nick Williams (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi there,

My name is Nick Williams and my friend Ashleigh and I are looking for either a whole flat or share house around brixton in the next month. Please contact us if you have something suitable for us we are in our mid 20s, both full time working professionals and can provide references. Look forward to hearing from you 

Thanks.
Nick


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 6, 2015)

moveflat.com is probably best for you. It's the most personalised house-share site I find. Seems like they have what you want just now !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 6, 2015)

Greetings Nick Williams and Ashley.
Can you please scan and post your references.


----------



## Nick Williams (Nov 6, 2015)

@Atomi


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Greetings Nick Williams and Ashley.
> Can you please scan and post your references.



Hi, do you have anything available? I cannot post references until we confirm.

Thanks


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 6, 2015)

Nick Williams - if you have been a member for long enough and made sufficient post, you would be able to use the PM function for such postings.

Which lettings agents have you tried ?


----------



## Nick Williams (Nov 6, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Nick Williams - if you have been a member for long enough and made sufficient post, you would be able to use the PM function for such postings.
> 
> Which lettings agents have you tried ?


 
Hi, just joined recommended by friend. I've tryed northwood dulwich, winkworth herne hill, rightmove, spareroom and moveflat.

Cheers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Nick Williams - if you have been a member for long enough and made sufficient post, you would be able to use the PM function for such postings.
> 
> Which lettings agents have you tried ?


How would PMs help here? 

Good luck Nick. I would try Gumtree and looking in local shop windows and try and find a private landlord. Letting agents charge exorbitant fees just for showing you the flat and printing out a contract, all the while charging the landlord 10+% of your rent. Cut out the middleman.


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 6, 2015)

Sure youre being quite careful but watch out for scammers offering rooms, moreso if using gumtree and the like. 

Dont transfer any cash without actually seeing the room.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2015)

You might also like to check out : www.spareroom.co.uk


----------



## Zoe Carter (Nov 13, 2020)

Nick Williams said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Nick Williams and my friend Ashleigh and I are looking for either a whole flat or share house around brixton in the next month. Please contact us if you have something suitable for us we are in our mid 20s, both full time working professionals and can provide references. Look forward to hearing from you
> 
> ...


Hello Nick.  There is a room available in a low-rise ex-council building, great location near Clapham South, (sw4 8hl). It is a 3-bed Guardianship property, which means the rent is cheap, although you are on a month's notice. I am moving in on Sunday, but only for a short time -till Christmas or just after.  So it Imight be something to consider, thinking flexibly we might be able to sort something out. You would need 3 months bank statements and 3 months payslips to be accepted by the Guardianship -pretty straightforward. The room has a single bed and a chair, a fitted wardrobe. Pamela has been living here for a while and fitted out the kitchen and lounge etc. She is a guitar teacher and works in a cafe nearby, Brazilian, mid 30s, very cool.  I am a Speech Therapist working with children. Rent works out about £430-450 a month, no deposit needed as Pamela has paid that to the Guardianship.  
I think it is a good find, on the 4th floor of a 4 storey building.  If you are interested email me with your WhatsApp contact details, preferably, and I can send you a video. 
carzoe@gmail.com.
Good luck.
Zoe


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2020)

Zoe Carter said:


> Hello Nick.  There is a room available in a low-rise ex-council building, great location near Clapham South, (sw4 8hl). It is a 3-bed Guardianship property, which means the rent is cheap, although you are on a month's notice. I am moving in on Sunday, but only for a short time -till Christmas or just after.  So it Imight be something to consider, thinking flexibly we might be able to sort something out. You would need 3 months bank statements and 3 months payslips to be accepted by the Guardianship -pretty straightforward. The room has a single bed and a chair, a fitted wardrobe. Pamela has been living here for a while and fitted out the kitchen and lounge etc. She is a guitar teacher and works in a cafe nearby, Brazilian, mid 30s, very cool.  I am a Speech Therapist working with children. Rent works out about £430-450 a month, no deposit needed as Pamela has paid that to the Guardianship.
> I think it is a good find, on the 4th floor of a 4 storey building.  If you are interested email me with your WhatsApp contact details, preferably, and I can send you a video.
> carzoe@gmail.com.
> Good luck.
> Zoe


The post you are replying to is 5 years old


----------

